# Best Deep Fryer For Home Use???



## nhoj (Sep 4, 2011)

I am looking for the best Deep Fryer for Home use?

I don't know allot about Deep Fryers and was hoping that someone would lead me in the right direction on who makes the best one.


----------



## aaron mckeown (Feb 19, 2013)

Great question I'd be interested din peoples opinion as well


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a high side pot on the stovetop. In the past I used an electric skillet to be able to control the temp better. It also gives you multi purpose. I like that!


----------



## aaron mckeown (Feb 19, 2013)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I use a high side pot on the stovetop. In the past I used an electric skillet to be able to control the temp better. It also gives you multi purpose. I like that!


I like the electric skillet idea as I have a child a open pot for deep frying scares the sh#t out of me, is thought about the delongi coolzone easyclean it looks quite impressive or the magimix looks good as well


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For making fried chicken I use my wok.  It's high walls prevent spatter from escaping.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

to me and my wallet, I just go for an inexpensive-on-sale-from-the-discount-store whatever electric frying pan, a deep-ish one, not the ones that are like 1-2 inches, ya know?  how often are you going to use it?  where are you going to store it?


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a Euro Pro, works OK for home use. It's cheap, about $100. There are more expensive ones I'm sure, probably better, too. But for my needs it's fine. 

Our first one, however, had a short in the chord and nearly caught fire. That sucked. I had it replaced with the same brand, better model. I HIGHLY recommend setting up a table outside when you use it. It will produce a layer of grease all over our kitchen and the smell nestles in for hours. Too, in the event of a spill, or a basket overload, you don't get a mess all over the kitchen. You know that when you fry, if there's any water or moisture, the oil will bubble violently. Even with years of experience, I sometimes forget this. Too, home cooking usually means there's a cocktail nearby, so shit happens.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cook for Life said:


> I have a Euro Pro, works OK for home use. It's cheap, about $100. ...Our first one, however, had a short in the chord and nearly caught fire. That sucked.


Get a wok for frying.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

kokopuffs said:


> Get a wok for frying.


Yes, and use it on an induction burner where you can set the temperature. It's wonderful. Good heat recovery, easy to set up and use.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a fryer. That is what I use for frying. I use a wok for... woking.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Deep frying IS a traditional wok technique.  Nothing wrong with a dedicated fryer if that's your preference.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

The question is "what's the best deep fryer", not the most traditional method of frying. And with a small child in the home the wok isn't quite the right choice. And induction burner, while good for a lot of things, is very expensive and wouldn't work with a wok. It requires the surface of the pan to have contact with the surface of the burner to stay on. I've used those in professional kitchen and they're fussy.


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

Best deep fryer for home use is a big cast iron pot and a good thermometer.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A wok for woking?

    My friend the Chinese were  using the wok for frying before we even had deep fryers. A good heavy wok is far better then a fryer. It requires no wires that dry up and fray  it requires no baskets that restricts how large or how much you can fry. It's recoup temperature beats any fryer. It is easy to clean. It is one pan that can be used for many things  a fryer cant. All those toys they sell in the department stores are just that TOYS.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

You seem to have digressed. Refer to the original post... It seems like you really love your wok. I can appreciate that. I like mine, too. I'll give you a million dollars if you can wok on an induction burner, though. Do you have any professional experience?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Cook for Life said:


> You seem to have digressed. Refer to the original post... It seems like you really love your wok. I can appreciate that. I like mine, too. I'll give you a million dollars if you can wok on an induction burner, though. Do you have any professional experience?


PM sent.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I wok on an induction burner routinely. I have a flat bottomed wok that works great on a standard flat induction hob, but also have a specialty dished induction hob for round bottom woks. Both work fabulously.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

phatch said:


> I wok on an induction burner routinely. I have a flat bottomed wok that works great on a standard flat induction hob, but also have a specialty dished induction hob for round bottom woks. Both work fabulously.


I have an electric stovetop. Would there be a suitable gas fired setup (solitary burner with tank) for using a round bottom wok properly?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Key word is properly. There are gas cartridge systems for in home use on countertops and such. Many Asian grocers sell them. But their BTUs are quite low. I think the heat from your electric cooktop is better than these. There are very good stand alone gas burners for outdoor use that excel with woks, 30K BTU on up to 150K.  But then you have the hassle of hauling everything outdoors and back in. As well as weather concerns.  

Where you already have a flat bottom wok, a stand alone induction plate burner is a good solution and can be had from $50 or so on up. Even with just wall voltage, these put out a surprising amount of heat. A few years back, Cooks Illustrated recommended the Max Burton 6000 model. These work well, but are a little fragile in shipping so buy from a vendor with a good return policy. There are similar units available now from a number of vendors.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

phatch said:


> Key word is properly. There are gas cartridge systems for in home use on countertops and such. Many Asian grocers sell them. But their BTUs are quite low. I think the heat from your electric cooktop is better than these. There are very good stand alone gas burners for outdoor use that excel with woks, 30K BTU on up to 150K. But then you have the hassle of hauling everything outdoors and back in. As well as weather concerns.
> 
> Where you already have a flat bottom wok, a stand alone induction plate burner is a good solution and can be had from $50 or so on up. Even with just wall voltage, these put out a surprising amount of heat. A few years back, Cooks Illustrated recommended the Max Burton 6000 model. These work well, but are a little fragile in shipping so buy from a vendor with a good return policy. There are similar units available now from a number of vendors.


Does an induction burner put out more heat than a regular standard smallish gas stove?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, the single burner induction hobs put more heat into the pan than the home gas stoves do. The key is efficiency. Gas stoves have more total BTUs than the wall unit induction. But the induction hobs surpass the gas via efficiency. Gas stoves are about 33% efficient, induction about 85%. 1800 W induction is 6141 BTU, home gas stoves 13000 BTU. But when you look at the heat that goes into the pan, gas is about 4300 BTU and induction about 5200 BTU.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Good to know Phatch, thanks. Do Alclad stainless pans with an aluminum core work?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Depends how old it is. 5-7 years old, it will probably work. Older, probably not. Stick a magnet on the bottom. If it sticks, it will work. If it doesn't stick, it won't. 

There is technology in the pipeline that induces eddy currents in all metals so they work on induction, even if not ferrous.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the PM. Response sent.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow, I realize this is an old thread, but how embarrassing. I came here after a search for "commercial deep fryer for home use" led me here. My first thought was, cool, a website for chefs, this should give me some good advice on a nice deep fryer for home use, since so far my search isn't providing a lot of good options. Then I get this....... So the best answers from the "chefs" are , a deep skillet and a wok. Then a long argument about induction cook tops, like as if most people have an induction cook top. First off, a wok is a horrible choice for the occasional deep fryer at home.

Yeah the Chinese were using woks long before we had deep fryers, but people were also using horses to get around long before we had automobiles. I mean technically I could go outside and deep fry over a camp fire in an empty paint can too, but I'm not gonna. People looking a deep fryer want to be able to control the temperature and ensure at least 350 degrees, since that is a key element in quality deep fried food, and want something that can quickly get back to at least that temp after food is introduced. That means they need to be able to determine the temp, and have something with enough power to get the oil to that temp without going way over and burning their house down.

Which brings us back to why a wok is a HORRIBLE choice for home use. You cant easily determine or control the temperature, and once you are done you have a giant bowl of oil to deal with. Ever notice an easy pour spout on a wok? No? So what kinds of fun do you think is going to happen trying to get all of that oil out of the wok after your one meal? Not to mention the fact that you had to deep fry in a giant open bowl to begin with. Oil will be getting EVERYWHERE, and you can only hope and pray you don't get the oil too hot, or have some kid or accident prone adult tip the thing over or catch it on fire when your phone rings and you don't understand how easily it is to catch oil on fire. With that said, I won't even bother mentioning the skillet method. Yes you can do shallow frying in a pan, and I've seen my mother fry chicken like that 100s of times, but its not deep frying, and it doesn't work well for things like fries, corn dogs, mozzarella, etc. Heck it doesn't even do chicken all that well. If I remember correctly my mothers fried chicken was never crispy. In short, if you are reading this and decide to use a wok, PLEASE be super super careful, and be prepared for a very messy kitchen afterward. DO NOT leave the Wok unattended and keep all children far away from the kitchen. It WILL splatter hot oil every where, so if you are using a gas stove with an open flame then be aware that if you have the oil too hot it will splatter heavily when you introduce food to it, or if you drip some of that oil down the sides and it rolls down to that flame, you are going to start a fire. I suggest reading up on how to put out an oil fire before trying this method. I have one horror story of my own that I got extremely lucky on. I was using a large pot to cook some fries. My phone rang and in a matter of a couple of minutes there was an open flame above the pot because the oil got too hot. I grabbed the first thing near me which was a pot in the sink with water. For those of you who know what water does to an oil fire, you can only imagine. The entire kitchen was singed in flame for a brief second, but for some strange reason it burned itself out almost immediately. I got lucky. It still destroyed the stove fan and overhang and most of the paint on the ceiling which was covered in black smoke. 

With all of that said, let me provide what I have found so far in my own research. In short, there aren't any really good options for deep fryers at home. I can only assume that companies are worried about liability if they sell something for home use that has the power to heat oil to the temps needed to fry well, because there are very limited options. So far as of this date the best thing I could find is the Waring Pro DF280, but as of 12/12/2016 it is discontinued and I'm not sure why. It has the highest wattage at 1800 watts and 3 different size baskets. It does have a LOT of bad reviews, but it also has a LOT of good ones. Several different sites list it as the No. 1 pick, but it sounds like you will have to get lucky to find a good one that will last more than a couple of months. Even the good ones claim varying success in getting the temp over 350 and staying there, but as of now its the best option as long as you can get one before the stock runs out. 

There are some other options for smaller commercial grade deep fryers out there, but smaller still means at least 2 feet of counter top space, and like 8 gallons of oil, but for those who have large kitchens it might be doable as they do have covers when not in use. Still, you are talking about a minimum of $250 dollars worth of investment. I suppose we are going to try and go with the Waring and hope for the best until we build our forever home and have the kitchen space for a real deep fryer.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow!  That was a long irrelevant post on an old thread.  Did you ever take a chemistry class and have to control the temperature of a burner?  It's actually pretty easy.  Once you get your oil to the temp you want, you just turn your burner down a bit.

The problems you have as a home cook are 

1) deep frying uses a lot of oil

2) the oil gets dirty and smelly and you can't re-use it

Woks solve all of this.   Because of the shape, I can deep fry in 2 cups of oil.   I can give it a few seconds between batches and the temp comes right  back up.  The oil stays a lot cleaner and it is easier to strain.  The large surface area at the top is great for deep frying.  If you fry things in batter, they don't get stuck to a fry basket.  You're not filling oil to the top obviously.  There is a large amount of unused wok.  This will reduce splatter considerably.  Get a large metal ladle and a spider and you are good to go.  Oh and cleaning!  Cleaning a wok is a lot faster than cleaning one of those electric deep fryers.

So... what's your problem with woks again?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Never argue with a knife freak.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I take it back.  Everyone should have a pressure fryer


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't have a problem with Woks, I just have a problem telling average home cooks to use a wok to deep fry in when they come here asking for advice on a good deep fryer. Obviously they are looking for a dedicated deep frying apparatus, not some other list of tools that they most likely do not have, OR do not have the skills to use properly. While your post was MUCH more informative than the prior posts about Woks, it still doesn't solve the inherent dangers of a typical at home cook deep frying in it, which is why my post is hardly irrelevant. . I at least applaud you for outlining some of the ways a wok CAN be beneficial though, as it does address some of the issues people will also have with a dedicated deep fryer.

Many new age deep fryers have a spout to easily release the oil, and since you are only doing this periodically, the extra cleaning doesn't have to be done very often. Deep fryers also have an automatic shut off when the oil gets too hot. My point is, I don't think you should be promoting Wok deep frying without going in to the pro's and cons and how to's of cooking in a Wok, especially when the question wasn't, "what can I use to deep fry in other than a deep fryer". Just saying use a Wok, leaves a lot of unanswered questions that many will learn the hard way, like how to insert food in to a wok full of hot oil, how much oil to use, how to ensure your oil is at a proper temperature and stays that way, and how to remove the oil safely and effectively to use it again later. All of these things are NOT issues you will have with a deep fryer, because they are all addressed. These are also issues that will create safety issues when using a wok.

For anyone attempting to use a Wok to deep fry in, which CAN be a very effective method, I suggest doing your homework first. This link is very informative

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2010/06/shrimp-tempura-with-creamy-spicy-yuzu-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## Apprentichef (Oct 21, 2010)

1. You can absolutely get crispy chicken shallow frying. Your mother was more than likely putting in too much chicken and lowering the temp to below 300 when you should be frying it at 350-375

2. Don't ever leave hot oil unattended, even if the phone rings. If it's important they'll call back

3. There are no good home deep frying units. They just don't exist as far as I've seen. I have heard good things about pressure fryers but never seen one in operation.

4. The best home fryer is a large dutch oven filled 1/3 of the way up with oil.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Larry,

     Welcome to cheftalk.

"Many new age deep fryers have a spout to easily release the oil, and since you are only doing this periodically, the extra cleaning doesn't have to be done very often"  You may be surprised when you start using a deep fryer.  The oil after it has been heated tends to break down faster and leaving it in the fryer without filtering.  The fryer also needs to be cleaned of residue or you get a bad tasting mess in the fryer.  If not heating the oil every day it should be stored in the refrigerator. The last time I was in charge of a fry station we filtered and cleaned every night.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

I agree, there are no good home deep frying units. Most people are not aware of the proper temperatures to deep fry in though, or have a way to test the temps, or know how to effectively maintain a good frying temp in a pan.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

Good point, and is something most home cooks do not realize. A deep fryer tends to make it easy to just leave the oil in it until you use it again, because most have no idea what to do with all of that oil. Although in my search I did notice that some deep fryers also address this issue by having built in filters. The problem seems to be that they do not always work that well. I can guarantee that a very small percentage of people are storing their used oil in their fridge at home, or are filtering their oil after each use unless they have a deep fryer that does it for them. I do understand that this would be essential in a restaurant.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Stick around this site and you will find most do know proper temperatures.  They also go around with a thermapen  in their pockets.  Many like me also have a laser thermometer to check surface temps of food and equipment.  I use a dutch oven at home and have the lid handy as a safety precaution.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

I do plan to stick around. I love talking food. I recently found out about thermapens and really want one. What really brought me here was my search for a quality deep fryer for home use, but that idea was spawned from a desire to make good wings at home. We generally go to our local Wingstop, but we moved and now the closest one is about a 40 minute drive. Then we tried out some wings in the frozen food section of our local grocer, only to have to dump the little fatsickles they call wings in the garbage. Ironically I may end up going to the wok as what I am looking for doesn't seem to exist without taking up a large section of my already too small counter space.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Thermapen is your first defense... Don't let the oil temp go over the smoke point cause it tastes bad, let alone the flash point where it would ignite.

2nd line defense put a lid on it if it is up in flames

3rd - fire extinguisher. I can't believe I didn't have one before this year. I did a few offsite events on my own and I was forced to get one along with servsafe, gloves, etc. Anyway I'm glad I have it because the fact is I fry and grill on the porch year round and stuff can happen; better to have it and not need it than the other way


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

Sounds like good advice.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is one I bought a year ago: 
[product="27146"]Waring Pro Df280 Professional Deep Fryer Brushed Stainless [/product]
Decent price but the first unit I received had issues with the temperature not getting high enough so I requested a replacement. This is ok but honestly I prefer using my dutch oven:
[product="7304"]Mario Batali 4 Quart Essential Pot Chianti [/product]


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

Yup, that is the one that is rated the best on all of the websites I have checked, but it is now discontinued. You can still buy them, but that will only last until their stock runs out. I've seen mixed reviews about it, and am a little hesitant based on some of the bad reviews.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

So I tried to Wok method today. I was able to cook some of the best chicken wings I have ever had, but I encountered some of the issues I was expecting by trying to deep fry outside of a traditional dedicated deep fryer. First off, it created a HUGE mess. I can only do 8-10 wings at a time, which 8 wings is probably the magic number, which means It takes me about 20-30 mins depending on the amount of wings. The temperature was a little difficult to manage but not too bad. My first batch the oil was approaching 380 when I put the wings in and it dropped quickly to near 300, but I finally got it back up and the next batch I was prepared for the huge drop and managed it a little better. My biggest complaint is the mess and the amount of wings I can do at one time, considering I would still have to do fries and maybe some jalapeno poppers, so keeping all the food at a good temperature until I got it all done would be the next challenge, but that may be an issue anyway depending on how big of a deep fryer I could get for home use. All in all it wasn't bad, and once I get all the splattered oil off of my stove, walls and my new $2100 set of kitchen knives, I might feel a little better about it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Induction heldps hit target temps and has excellent recovery.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah a wok doesnt use much oil. Cold food will drop the temp fast but the small volume also comes back up to temp fast. Well if you have a proper wok burner anyway- I am running 120k btu outdoors


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

I only used enough oil to cover the 8 wings. I'm cooking on my home stove, glass top electric. I can deal with the temp control if it weren't for the splattered oil everywhere. I had a candy thermometer in the oil the whole time, so I could play with the controls as it dropped or raised. After a couple of batches I could see how it was fluctuating and adjust the controls ahead of time. It didn't even seem like it was splattering much, but to look at my stove it was like an oil bomb went off. I might have to try the discontinued model deep fryer and hope I get a good one.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Dig thru your cabinets and find a lid that will fit inside the wok ... large enuf that it doesn't sit in the oil obviously.

After you drop the wings slap in on until the popping slows down then remove.

You will still have a bit of a mess but not nearly as bad.

mimi


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Get something like this


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

I have one of those but it isn't nearly as big as the wok. Not sure how if it will sit on top properly without trying to slide into the oil. I will give it a shot next time.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

When the fisherman fries I move everything that is within 3 feet of the stove.

The rest (cabinets mostly) I protect with paper towels.

If you try this don't use duct tape as it can leave a bit of adhesive behind.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

flipflopgirl said:


> When the fisherman fries I move everything that is within 3 feet of the stove.
> 
> The rest (cabinets mostly) I protect with paper towels.
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, that is exactly the kind of hassle I am trying to avoid which is the real reason for my response in this thread. I wish I could find a nice dedicated deep fryer with a lid. I honestly have very little experience deep frying, but recently have found an interest in it, especially considering our love of good wings and fries on football Sunday. Also my wife has really started getting into canning and preserving so we are experimenting with different kinds of sauces etc, but I don't really want my kitchen covered in oil every time we want to try a new deep frying recipe.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Gee, I dunno. At home I use a small stock pot with about 3/4 gal of oil. I have a basket that fits inside the pot perfectly. I fry at 350 deg and I never notice a mess. Ok, maybe a light film in the glass stove top and under the hood but nothing anywhere else. Maybe it's because I have a decent exhaust fan and hood.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

HalB said:


> Gee, I dunno. At home I use a small stock pot with about 3/4 gal of oil. I have a basket that fits inside the pot perfectly. I fry at 350 deg and I never notice a mess. Ok, maybe a light film in the glass stove top and under the hood but nothing anywhere else. Maybe it's because I have a decent exhaust fan and hood.


Yeah you must have one hell of an exhaust fan. Does it have it's own gasoline engine? I jest. There was way too much oil splatter for any exhaust fan to handle for me. I have a similar sounding stock pot with a basket that I might could use, but we usually use that for pasta. I would also have to use a LOT more oil than what was being used for the Wok, and I was using coconut oil so its expensive lol. I may just try to find an oil screen of some type big enough to fit over the wok. I'm going to figure out something. We actually wanted wings again yesterday to test out some new sauces, but neither of us were ready to douse the kitchen in oil again.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am totally opposed to using the hardware store for kitchen supplies but...

Can you not source some (uncoated) heavy gauge aluminum mesh and make one (a splatter screen)?

Heck make several...one to fit every cooking vessel you are likely to use for frying at some point in time.

Altho.....

I still think a lid (if your kitchen is anything like mine there are several that would fit stuck in a cabinet somewhere) doing double duty is the way to go.

mimi


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

> I would also have to use a LOT more oil than what was being used for the Wok...


That may be your problem too. Shallow frying, especially if what you are frying has water content is going to splatter because the water explodes into steam. A deep pot of oil tends to mitigate the splattering. I can't think of any commercial fryer that has a cover and if they had the problems you do they would need to have someone there just to mop up the oil. Also, a fire extinguisher was mentioned. The proper extinguisher for today's fryer oil is a type K (not to be confused with purple K). A type K extinguisher uses a wet misting agent the same as what the hood fire suppression system uses.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Use a large inverted colander for a spatter guard. One size fits all. It will fit a wok. It will fit a pot.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

HalB said:


> That may be your problem too. Shallow frying, especially if what you are frying has water content is going to splatter because the water explodes into steam. A deep pot of oil tends to mitigate the splattering. I can't think of any commercial fryer that has a cover and if they had the problems you do they would need to have someone there just to mop up the oil. Also, a fire extinguisher was mentioned. The proper extinguisher for today's fryer oil is a type K (not to be confused with purple K). A type K extinguisher uses a wet misting agent the same as what the hood fire suppression system uses.


Well, the reason I chose the Wok was because the overwhelming response to the original OP question about a good deep fryer for home use was a Wok, and that one of the benefits was using less oil because of the shape of the Wok. I found that to be true as I had no issue covering a good portion of wings, but a good portion was about 8 wings at a time, what I didn't find to be true was that by using a Wok and less oil that the oil would splatter less. So while I did fry a really good batch of wings, the mess was too much to deal with if I do it very often.

As for commercial fyer's, I would say you are right, they typically if ever will have a cover, but then again they are in a commercial setting and their entire cooking area is stainless steel etc, and they have a lot of ways to easily clean the area around them. That isn't the case at home. Several home use fryer's have covers but the problem seems to be getting a good one that can heat to the proper temperature to cook well, and continue to do that for longer than a month or two. The Wok seemed promising, but it wasn't all I had hoped for. I'm not done yet. I am determined to find a solution. Will keep you all informed.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Take your pick- http://www.webstaurantstore.com/14389/electric-countertop-fryers.html


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

HalB said:


> Take your pick- http://www.webstaurantstore.com/14389/electric-countertop-fryers.html


Hmm, there are a few nice ones that I might consider. Where have you been all this time lol? I have my eye on the Waring WDF1000. Anyone have any experience? My primary concern is that it gets to the temp it says it will. That one says it will go to 390 degrees. I understand that some get back to their proper temp quicker too which is a huge advantage, but I figure I can only expect so much from a home type deep fryer. Although this one does say "commercial", Its on the lighter side of commercial.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Sorry, no experience with them but I have also been considering one. I would say that the higher the wattage the faster the recovery. 1800 watts is the most you will find in a 120 volt fryer, the Waring WDF1000 is 1800 watts. One review said that the plug burned up which isn't surprising since 1800 watts puts it at 15 amps, too much for a 15 amp circuit. (Not dangerous if you do but it will probably trip the breaker after awhile.) So make sure you plug it into a 20 amp circuit and the receptacle you use it with is in good shape (not loose or worn out) or the plug and receptacle will get hot. This fryer should really have a 20 amp plug requiring you to plug it into only 20 amp circuits.

Hell, for only 99 bucks I would look at the Avantco F100 too.


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

HalB said:


> Sorry, no experience with them but I have also been considering one. I would say that the higher the wattage the faster the recovery. 1800 watts is the most you will find in a 120 volt fryer, the Waring WDF1000 is 1800 watts. One review said that the plug burned up which isn't surprising since 1800 watts puts it at 15 amps, too much for a 15 amp circuit. (Not dangerous if you do but it will probably trip the breaker after awhile.) So make sure you plug it into a 20 amp circuit and the receptacle you use it with is in good shape (not loose or worn out) or the plug and receptacle will get hot. This fryer should really have a 20 amp plug requiring you to plug it into only 20 amp circuits.
> 
> Hell, for only 99 bucks I would look at the Avantco F100 too.


Hmm, that is actually worth considering and now makes a lot more sense as to why you don't really see any home deep fryers with more power and people complaining that their fryers won't heat up properly or end up not working. They are literally running at max capacity. They put a 15 amp plug on this specifically so it can be used in the home, which doesn't do the fryers any favors and will probably cause the user more headaches. They say you can only pull 80% of the maximum, which would be 1500 watts on a 15 amp plug. I actually put a 20 amp circuit in the garage to run a treadmill, and then made a drop cord for it, so I "could" possibly put a 20 amp plug on the fryer myself and use it in the garage, or even pull the drop cord from the garage into the kitchen to use the fryer, but that might become a pain in the butt after a while. On second thought I may have to reconsider the Wok again.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Just a bit of information. Actually at least two 20 amp circuits have been required in residential kitchens since the 50's. So unless your house is very old you should be OK. Easy enough to check your circuit breaker panel to see what supplies the kitchen counter receptacles. As for the 15A plug, some electricians install 15A receptacles on 20A circuits in kitchens and that's OK to do but it would cause problems with something like that fryer if it had a 20A plug. So to to eliminate problems they make them with a plug that will fit into a 15A receptacle. But you really need to understand from the specs that 1800 watts needs a 20A circuit and they really should say so. (80% of 15A=13A so 13A is the max load on a 15A circuit.) With 15A plugs both blades are parallel to each other- your normal everyday plug. A 20A plug has one blade turned sideways so you can't insert it into a 15A receptacle. A 20A receptacle has a "T" slot on one side (and I know you have seen these). It will accept both a 15 and 20A plug. It's OK to put 15A receptacles on 20A circuits but not OK to put 20A receptacles on 15A circuits.

If you wanted to up the ante you could have a 220V/20A receptacle and separate circuit installed (like for an air conditioner) and get one of those bigger fryers. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## larry hayden (Dec 12, 2016)

HalB said:


> Just a bit of information. Actually at least two 20 amp circuits have been required in residential kitchens since the 50's. So unless your house is very old you should be OK. Easy enough to check your circuit breaker panel to see what supplies the kitchen counter receptacles. As for the 15A plug, some electricians install 15A receptacles on 20A circuits in kitchens and that's OK to do but it would cause problems with something like that fryer if it had a 20A plug. So to to eliminate problems they make them with a plug that will fit into a 15A receptacle. But you really need to understand from the specs that 1800 watts needs a 20A circuit and they really should say so. (80% of 15A=13A so 13A is the max load on a 15A circuit.) With 15A plugs both blades are parallel to each other- your normal everyday plug. A 20A plug has one blade turned sideways so you can't insert it into a 15A receptacle. A 20A receptacle has a "T" slot on one side (and I know you have seen these). It will accept both a 15 and 20A plug. It's OK to put 15A receptacles on 20A circuits but not OK to put 20A receptacles on 15A circuits.
> 
> If you wanted to up the ante you could have a 220V/20A receptacle and separate circuit installed (like for an air conditioner) and get one of those bigger fryers. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


Yup I understand electricity to a degree, I just don't do it all the time so it gets fuzzy until I read it again. I have 20 amp breakers but no 20 amp plugs, so I guess I'm fine in the kitchen without the 20 amp plug. When ever I get to the point of building my own house I plan to have those options for my kitchen.


----------



## nuthinfancy (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been using a Waring 280 for a small weekend concession stand for about 2 years and have been happy with it. With a typical factory having 4 breaks a day, that leaves room for QC to miss a lot of units


----------

